# beardie



## smegel (Dec 22, 2007)

hiim new to this site ive just got a rescue beardie for the last 2 times ive fed him he aint sollowed its crickets just stored themin his thorat doz any one have any ideas why i need to take him toa vet


----------



## joestan80 (Dec 1, 2009)

hmmmm storing them in its mouth not sure my beardie just strikes then swollow


----------



## kirk86 (Dec 4, 2009)

does he have any other symptoms


----------



## *Beckie* (Feb 5, 2010)

r the crickets 2 big? is the beardie adult? as he shouldnt have a problem eating if he is. however the cricket should be the size of the space inbetween its eyes?


----------



## kersh (Nov 12, 2009)

my beardie does this occasionaly but only keeps them there for about 20 mins then they are gone as long as the mucus membranes (gums etc) are o pinkiy colour then i dont think its anythinf to worry about


----------

